# Video: Great police response to 'open carry' activist



## topcop14

Officer Matthew Lyons of the Oceanside (Calif.) Police Department is being rightly hailed for his tactically sound - and unflappable - response to a legally-armed citizen
In California, where I live and work, there has been an increasing movement among a segment of legally-armed citizens to carry unloaded sidearms in plain view. This trend is happening elsewhere too, but there seems to just be more "activity" around the movement here in the Golden State - perhaps because it seems so much more difficult to get a CCW here than in most other states.

Video: Great police response to 'open carry' activist


----------



## Johnny Law

I think he did a superb job handling that situation. I think I detect some Mass. accent in his speech too.


----------



## gm7988

Johnny Law said:


> I think he did a superb job handling that situation. I think I detect some Mass. accent in his speech too.


I thought I did as well. Excellent job, cooler heads prevail!


----------



## csauce777

Johnny Law said:


> I think he did a superb job handling that situation. I think I detect some Mass. accent in his speech too.


You think you detect? That's a straight up Boston accent.

He did a fine job. These weirdos who walk around with guns out and refuse to say who they are to prove a point, are morons.


----------



## Irishpride

The whole "unloaded" issue is cause CA law allows permit-less carrying of a firearm as long as it is not concealed and unloaded. A person may carry ammo on their person but it cannot be in the firearm. It sounds crazy and I wouldn't want to carry that way, but it is damn near impossible as a non LEO or non-wealthy celebrity to get a license to carry there, so it's really the only way they can lawfully carry. The Officer did a great job and I'm sure it helped that its kind of common knowledge with law enforcement that deal with OCers that they are usually recording police encounters.


----------



## Guest

When will these morons realize that the average street cop supports the RTKBA?

If they want to make a statement, they should go openly carry while they picket the homes of the politicians who are depriving them of that right.

Oh, and Officer Lyons, lose the baseball cap. You look like a tool.


----------



## cc3915

Delta784 said:


> Oh, and Officer Lyons, lose the baseball cap. You look like a tool.


+1


----------



## CJIS

Extremely professional and Polite. Job well done. I agree with Delta though I am not a fan of the Baseball cap.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Delta784 said:


> Oh, and Officer Lyons, lose the baseball CAP. You look like a tool.


Its a hat Bruce. this is a cap
View attachment 2529


....Kidding Buddy!:yellowcarded:


----------



## DEI8

Delta784 said:


> Oh, and Officer Lyons, lose the baseball cap. You look like a tool.





cc3915 said:


> +1


If you don't like ball caps just say so, but to call another brother a tool, unwarranted do to you most likely don't know his departments policies on what kind of cover he wears, I believe uncalled for. Just me and my thoughts.

Just to poke the bull, while in uniform it is a COVER!!!!


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> If you don't like ball caps just say so, but to call another brother a tool, unwarranted do to you most likely don't know his departments policies on what kind of cover he wears, I believe uncalled for. Just me and my thoughts.


I didn't say he's a tool, I said he LOOKS like a tool, which he does. He may or may not actually be one; I tend to think not, given the professional way he handled that situation, but he absolutely, positively does LOOK like one, and perception is often reality. He also committed another uniform faux pas that goes up my ass sideways; long sleeves with no tie.....his backup officer looked 100X more professional than he did.



DEI8 said:


> Just to poke the bull, while in uniform it is a COVER!!!!


Not taking the bait.


----------



## cc3915

DEI8 said:


> If you don't like ball caps just say so, but to call another brother a tool, unwarranted do to you most likely don't know his departments policies on what kind of cover he wears, I believe uncalled for. Just me and my thoughts.


Calling the officer himself a tool because he's wearing what he's told to wear may be just a little over the top, I'll agree, so I'll call his chief a tool then for allowing such unprofessional equipment to be worn. It looks silly and cartoonish IMHO. But hey....who am I????.....Just an old retired curmudgeon and a dinosaur. :wavespin:


----------



## DEI8

Just me, but I would never do say it on a public forum. We fight enough of the negatives as it is.


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> Just me, but I would never do say it on a public forum. We fight enough of the negatives as it is.


If my public comments persuade one officer to not wear a baseball cap, then it's worth it. They look ridiculous with a police uniform.

---------- Post added at 17:28 ---------- Previous post was at 17:27 ----------




mtc said:


> Campaign covers are pretty foolish looking too... but it's a mandated part of the uniform and "To From"'s would be ordered if caught bare-headed by the wrong supervisor.
> 
> Maybe he has no choice ?


His backup officer (same department) wasn't wearing anything on his head, and in my observations, most PD's in California don't.


----------



## csauce777

Irishpride said:


> I'm sure it helped that its kind of common knowledge with law enforcement that deal with OCers that they are usually recording police encounters.


Not be a nit-picker but Oceanside is actually San Diego County, not OC.


----------



## Fuzzy Bacon Bear

More and more departments are going with ball caps. Trend of the times. Formal caps are not always suitable for the hands on work we do. Another reason more PD's are going with BDU's or class B style uniforms.


----------



## Guest

Fuzzy Bacon Bear said:


> More and more departments are going with ball caps. Trend of the times. Formal caps are not always suitable for the hands on work we do. Another reason more PD's are going with BDU's or class B style uniforms.


I went to a Paw Sox game recently, and some of the Pawtucket PD guys on detail were wearing ball caps. The PPD uniform is pretty sharp (metal buttons on the shirt), but the baseball caps completely ruined it, and made them look totally unprofessional.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> I went to a Paw Sox game recently, and some of the Pawtucket PD guys on detail were wearing ball caps. The PPD uniform is pretty sharp (metal buttons on the shirt), but the baseball caps completely ruined it, and made them look totally unprofessional.


Caps don't bother me as much as polo shirts.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Fuzzy Bacon Bear said:


> More and more departments are going with ball caps. Trend of the times. Formal caps are not always suitable for the hands on work we do. Another reason more PD's are going with BDU's or class B style uniforms.


Well made BDUs look more professional for basic patrol officers than the old school shitty polyester pants.


----------



## pahapoika

still getting used to the kids out here in western Mass. with ballcaps, florescent green shirts and shorts doing road details. 

they look more like parking lot attendants than cops

as for the video , i'm very pro 2nd amendment , but this provoking officers with displaying guns in public and then acting like a 2 yr old is BS.

will only hurt the cause in the long run.


----------



## OfficerObie59

That's beautiful. Kudos to the officer for handling both the firearm and video issues the way they should be handled. 

Unfortunately, it still won't be good enough for the hard-line 2AMD community who think we don't even have the right to engage in a simple non-seizure encounter, and that any inquiry by the police, however slight, is somehow an incursion upon their liberty. 

A guy name Bruce Carlson who runs a podcast called "My History Can Beat Up You Politics" has noted in the past that such indignance and arrogance towards exercising one's liberties are "the dark side of rights". I tend to agree. Certainly there's something to be said in exercising to prevent atrophy, but it still doesn't mean you're not a jerk.


----------



## Foxy85

Not a fan of baseball hats for duty use either. It just looks goofy. But as someone mentioned, its trending to a gentler, more user friendly force. The young officers that were once advocating for these laid back, looking uniforms etc., are now in command positions and are introducing them into use. 

Polo shirts/shorts/baseballs hats IMO only serve well for beach patrol, ATV use, "out doorsy" type stuff.....

Cops wearing BDU's tend to look more like they work for BFI or waste management than a police department. And why on earth do we tuck our BDU Blouses in our pants.....? Whats wrong with the web belt properly worn on an UNTUCKED BDU blouse?


----------



## Guest

Foxy85 said:


> Not a fan of baseball hats for duty use either. It just looks goofy. But as someone mentioned, its trending to a gentler, more user friendly force. The young officers that were once advocating for these laid back, looking uniforms etc., are now in command positions and are introducing them into use.


One of the many failures of the 1972 Summer Olympics in Munich (when the Israeli wrestling team was kidnapped & murdered by Palestinan terrorists) was that the West German authorities took a gentler, more user-friendly approach to security and policing. All the security were unarmed, and wore ridiculous (well, maybe not by 1972 standards) "uniforms" that included a blazer and an oversized scally cap that looked like they were wearing a can of cooked Jiffy Pop on their heads...something straight out of Huggy Bear's closet;

View attachment 2811


You can be gentle and user friendly in a traditional police uniform, but when the time comes to ratchet it up, you're a lot better off wearing that than if you look like you're Lance Armstrong's training partner, or you're trying out for the local ski team.


----------



## Herrdoktor

I don't think uniforms changing has anything to do with being more gentler, friendly/whatever. It has to do with comfort and usability.

A uniform does not need to look like it just came out of the 1950s to be considered professional.

Also wearing heavy materials that can melt is awful and departments need to give that shit up.


----------



## Foxy85

Herrdoktor said:


> I don't think uniforms changing has anything to do with being more gentler, friendly/whatever. It has to do with comfort and usability.
> 
> A uniform does not need to look like it just came out of the 1950s to be considered professional.
> 
> Also wearing heavy materials that can melt is awful and departments need to give that shit up.


A lot to be said about tradition, and looking the part. I'm sorry, but a police officer in shorts and a polo with black sneakers, just doesn't cut it. You can look good with comfort. Blaur came up with their new super shirt, which still has the look of a traditional uniform shirt, but fits and wears a hell of a ot better. There is no reason you can't maintain a profesional looking uniform and make it "user friendly" --- I think it would be awsome if I could wear sweat pants and a t-shirt, but it won't look good anyway you cut it......


----------



## Herrdoktor

Foxy85 said:


> A lot to be said about tradition, and looking the part. I'm sorry, but a police officer in shorts and a polo with black sneakers, just doesn't cut it. You can look good with comfort. Blaur came up with their new super shirt, which still has the look of a traditional uniform shirt, but fits and wears a hell of a ot better. There is no reason you can't maintain a profesional looking uniform and make it "user friendly" --- I think it would be awsome if I could wear sweat pants and a t-shirt, but it won't look good anyway you cut it......


I am not talking about polos and shorts.

I am talking about lightweight button up cotton shirts (or similar breathing weave) and utility/BDU pants that are made for a police officer. I am so tired of blowing out the crotch of my polyester pants trying to work a crash scene, jump over a fence or chasing after someone.


----------



## Guest

Herrdoktor said:


> I don't think uniforms changing has anything to do with being more gentler, friendly/whatever. It has to do with comfort and usability.


If I wanted a job where I was going to be comfortable, I would have tried for one where every day is casual Friday. I take pride in the traditional police uniform, and wearing it properly.

---------- Post added at 00:54 ---------- Previous post was at 00:52 ----------



Herrdoktor said:


> I am so tired of blowing out the crotch of my polyester pants trying to work a crash scene, jump over a fence or chasing after someone.


In 23 years, I've blown-out exactly 1 pair of pants, and they were the 100% wool ones that have absolutely no "give" to them. I've never had a problem with the wool/polyester blend, and I've done more than my share of fence-jumping and fighting with suspects.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> If I wanted a job where I was going to be comfortable, I would have tried for one where every day is casual Friday. I take pride in the traditional police uniform, and wearing it proudly.


Being obstinant towards recent advancements in technology that better an officers comfort and ability to do their job is pointless imo.



> In 23 years, I've blown-out exactly 1 pair of pants, and they were the 100% wool ones that have absolutely no "give" to them. I've never had a problem with the wool/polyester blend, and I've done more than my share of fence-jumping and fighting with suspects.


Ok?


----------



## Herrdoktor

I would like to think that an officers actions and how they present themselves is more important than whether or not they are wearing a cotton blend shirt that looks exactly like the older wool/polyester blends.

And I'll say it again: Fuck polos and shorts.


----------



## Guest

Herrdoktor said:


> Being obstinant towards recent advancements in technology that better an officers comfort and ability to do their job is pointless imo.


If I were obstinant in regards to advances in police technology, I would still be carrying my Smith & Wesson Model 10 .38 Special revolver that was my first police gun, and the Motorola MX-350 "silver refrigerator" that was my first issued police portable radio.

Things like that have little to no bearing on a police officer's appearance.....as a matter of fact, I'm sure the bad guys took it back a notch once we started carrying semi-auto pistols, and the portable radio I now carry is about 1/4th the size and weight of my old silver refrigerator. However, neither of those significantly impact my uniformed presence.

I would be willing to bet (and I may do the research myself once I'm done with school in about a million years) that a police officer in a traditional police uniform (those *unbearable* shirts and pants that our predecessors managed to suffer through for so many years without dying) gets assaulted less often than those who wear shorts, baseball caps, BDU's, polo shirts, and any other freakish "non-traditional" uniform items.

I knew when I took this job that I would have to wear dark-blue uniform shirts and pants, made out of polyester & wool, sometimes in extreme heat. I'm not going to now start crying about it because some misguided police chiefs have given the okay for their officers to dress like Lance Armstrong (shorts and polo shirts), like they're joining a ski team (turtlenecks), or just look like a wrinkled bag of laundry (BDU's).

Suck it up.....our armed forces are carrying 60+lbs of equipment in 100+ degree temperatures. I don't think it's a big deal for a police officer to dress professionally, and we may sweat a bit when we have to leave our air-conditioned cruisers once in awhile.

Last I checked, HUMVEES don't have air-conditioning. I know mine didn't.


----------



## Herrdoktor

I don't see the logic in continuing to do something simply because it's always been done a certain way despite the fact that there are better alternatives.

I know this whole conversation is a microcosm of the generation gaps found in law enforcement, but I welcome any technology that betters an officers ability to do their job. If not sweating as much or having less backpain means I am a pussy than so be it. 

I guess I am also a pussy because I use my MDC to type my reports, use LINX to catch criminals and carry a Glock instead of a revolver.

Side note: I like how you brought up the military despite the fact that the advances in the Army and Marines uniforms shit all over anything I wear.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Nothing like having a part of your uniform melt during a car or house fire to make you feel real glad you are wearing shirts that are considered ancient by most people's standards.


----------



## Guest

Herrdoktor said:


> I guess I am also a pussy because I use my MDC to type my reports, use LINX to catch criminals and carry a Glock instead of a revolver.


I never said you were a pussy, and how you type your reports has absolutely nothing to do with your appearance. Ditto for what type of weapon you carry...as long as it's in a shined leather holster, it looks as or more professional than a revolver.



Herrdoktor said:


> Side note: I like how you brought up the military despite the fact that the advances in the Army and Marines uniforms shit all over anything I wear.


We're not going into combat, and the mission of the armed forces bears little resemblence to ours. However, the dress uniforms of the armed forces have changed very little over the years; the Army Class A uniform differs from when I was a child only in the color of the shirt (was khaki, now pale green), and the Marine Dress Blue uniform hasn't changed in probably 80+ years.

In any case, my point is that it's very sad to see people so obsessed with their personal comfort that they're willing to cast aside so many years of tradition and personal pride in the uniform.


----------



## Tarmo

It's all about command presence, and I have to admit I agree with Delta. If you don't look professional, if you look sloppy, or as my instructors put it: "a bag of shit", no one is going to take you seriously. 

One of the things they mentioned going through my training was a study on offenders who murdered or assaulted police officers. And one of the major things that they had in common was that they would size up the police officers based on several factors, included how they dressed. 

There should be a certain amount of pride in oneself to display your professionalism and that includes dressing appropriately for the job.


----------



## Irishpride

Delta784 said:


> I would be willing to bet (and I may do the research myself once I'm done with school in about a million years) that a police officer in a traditional police uniform (those *unbearable* shirts and pants that our predecessors managed to suffer through for so many years without dying) gets assaulted less often than those who wear shorts, baseball caps, BDU's, polo shirts, and any other freakish "non-traditional" uniform items.


Let me be the first to provide data for your research. In the unit I'm assigned to we wear a "dress down" uniform (khaki cargo pants, polo shirts, duty belts) and the other half the week in the traditional uniform and I have found absolutely no difference in the amount of times I've had to go hands on regarding the uniform I'm wearing that shift. I typically spend my entire shift in public housing or other high crime areas of the city I work in, so it can't that I'm not dealing with legit bad guys on a regular basis. It comes down to how a cop (any type of uniform or in plainclothes) carries themselves as a cop. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that having a sloppy uniform is ok, I'm just saying that I haven't found any difference as far as being assaulted.


----------



## Foxy85

Its not a matter of technology and refusing to improve the uniform. You can still do so while maintaining the traditional look....as i said, look at the super Blaur Shirt. I don't know the details of it, but from what I've seen (I don't own one yet, as they are expensive, and I'm only PT) it has stretchy sides to conform to the officers movements, special "holes" designed to conceal a wire for an ear piece, and a designated spot to hook your mic onto the gig line of your shirt, for those guys who wear the mics over their shoulder because they watched "the Shield" one too many times. My point is, that even with all that neato stuff built into the shirt, your still able to maintain the traditional look of a police uniform. 

As far as cargo/BDU pants go.... Why do you need cargo pockets for regular duty? The only time I ever used those damn pockets was to hold my "341's" in Air Force BMT......In other words, not needed....


----------



## OfficerObie59

I'm old school when it comes to uniforms, especially for one of the younger guys on my job, and my job has been big on keeping the uniform and gear old school--it was only in 2008 we could carry something other than straight batons. While that seemed to me a bit extreme, I actually wouldn't mind going back to the double breasted dress jacket.

The only guy on our job with BDU's and ball caps are the Metrolec guys and the K9 officer. Seems to me it should stay that way. I hate wearing wool pants on a detail in 90 degree weather like the next guy but I think there's something to be said for old school appearance.

EDIT: FWIW, there have been studies that show leather jackets do decrease officer assaults.


----------



## Guest

Irishpride said:


> Let me be the first to provide data for your research. In the unit I'm assigned to we wear a "dress down" uniform (khaki cargo pants, polo shirts, duty belts) and the other half the week in the traditional uniform and I have found absolutely no difference in the amount of times I've had to go hands on regarding the uniform I'm wearing that shift. I typically spend my entire shift in public housing or other high crime areas of the city I work in, so it can't that I'm not dealing with legit bad guys on a regular basis. It comes down to how a cop (any type of uniform or in plainclothes) carries themselves as a cop. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that having a sloppy uniform is ok, I'm just saying that I haven't found any difference as far as being assaulted.


No offense, but the experience of one person isn't even close to being statistically significant.

---------- Post added at 21:29 ---------- Previous post was at 21:27 ----------



Foxy85 said:


> As far as cargo/BDU pants go.... Why do you need cargo pockets for regular duty? The only time I ever used those damn pockets was to hold my "341's" in Air Force BMT......In other words, not needed....


In addition, the Blauer 10-pocket police pants have tons of room to put stuff.

---------- Post added at 21:31 ---------- Previous post was at 21:29 ----------



OfficerObie59 said:


> I actually wouldn't mind going back to the double breasted dress jacket.


We have them as our dress uniform, although it's optional purchase because they're so expensive. I was lucky enough to be handed down one by a retiring officer.


----------



## Herrdoktor

OfficerObie59 said:


> While that seemed to me a bit extreme, I actually wouldn't mind going back to the double breasted dress jacket.


Yeah no


----------



## Irishpride

Delta,

True, but isn't that how statistics are compiled, by a whole bunch of individuals experiences? I understand that lot of cops don't like less traditional uniforms (I personally hate nylon duty gear, that's just me though). I just don't buy the idea that officers in BDUs/Polos & khaki uniforms are more likely to be assaulted.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Irishpride said:


> Delta,
> 
> True, but isn't that how statistics are compiled, by a whole bunch of individuals experiences? I understand that lot of cops don't like less traditional uniforms (I personally hate nylon duty gear, that's just me though). I just don't buy the idea that officers in BDUs/Polos & khaki uniforms are more likely to be assaulted.


The problem with such statistics is that they have been around a while. Officers who looked like shit got assaulted more in the 70s and 80s just as they do today.

Hell, someone just posted that training video we all watched in the Academy that talks to inmates and asks them why they killed or assaulted a police officer. The video looks like it was made 40 years ago and almost all the inmates talked about the cops looking like shit physically.

I like to think that how an officer presents themselves is more important than how they look. Just because you look like you are going to invade Poland doesn't mean much if you are overweight and have zero command presence.


----------



## Guest

Irishpride said:


> Delta,
> 
> True, but isn't that how statistics are compiled, by a whole bunch of individuals experiences? I understand that lot of cops don't like less traditional uniforms (I personally hate nylon duty gear, that's just me though). I just don't buy the idea that officers in BDUs/Polos & khaki uniforms are more likely to be assaulted.


Whenever I'm standing with one of our K-9 guys (wearing BDU's) and a citizen comes over to ask something, they invariably look at me. That's my experience, so does that make for a valid theory? No, because it could be something else, like I'm taller than they are.

You can't conduct a valid research study based on a few people volunteering their experiences; the potential for reporter bias is huge, because people who want to wear non-traditional uniform items have the potential to skew the numbers to support their position, and vice-versa. Such a study would be a real pain-in-the-ass to conduct, but it could be done....as Obie mentioned, a study revealed officers in leather jackets are assaulted less.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to apply to be a character actor at Disney World, then after I get the job, I'll complain about having to wear the costume.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to apply to be a character actor at Disney World, then after I get the job, I'll complain about having to wear the costume.


Nice sophism

No one is complaining that they have to wear a uniform. People are started the benefits of using lightweight and/or more efficient materials that serve the same purpose.

If I can wear pants or shirts that look exactly the same as my current ones, but stain less, are more comfortable, COST less and are easier to wash why wouldn't you want to switch over?

I know why, because law enforcement agencies in general hate change. "we've always done it the old way, why change now?"


----------



## Guest

Herrdoktor said:


> If I can wear pants or shirts that look exactly the same as my current ones, but stain less, are more comfortable, COST less and are easier to wash why wouldn't you want to switch over?


Because generally, such things don't exist. Shorts, polo shirts, baseball caps, BDU's, and nylon duty equipment look nothing like traditional police uniform items. I'm not opposed to the Blauer Super Shirt, as it does look like a traditional shirt, but since I have about a dozen each of short and long-sleeve shirts, I won't be buying any in the near future. I prefer Flying Cross for shirts, anyway.



Herrdoktor said:


> I know why, because law enforcement agencies in general hate change. "we've always done it the old way, why change now?"


If that were true, I'd still be carrying a revolver and making rings at a call box.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> Because generally, such things don't exist. Shorts, polo shirts, baseball caps, BDU's, and nylon duty equipment look nothing like traditional police uniform items. I'm not opposed to the Blauer Super Shirt, as it does look like a traditional shirt, but since I have about a dozen each of short and long-sleeve shirts, I won't be buying any in the near future. I prefer Flying Cross for shirts, anyway.
> 
> If that were true, I'd still be carrying a revolver and making rings at a call box.


The fact that you have to buy your own uniforms is disgusting imo.

And yes those uniforms do exist because my department is testing them now.


----------



## Guest

Herrdoktor said:


> The fact that you have to buy your own uniforms is disgusting imo.


Don't be disgusted, we're provided with full initial issue, and then get a very generous clothing allowance each year that covers replacement uniform items.



Herrdoktor said:


> And yes those uniforms do exist because my department is testing them now.


I can't wait to see a baseball cap that looks like a traditional police hat, a polo shirt that looks like a traditional police uniform shirt, and especially shorts and BDU pants that look like traditional police pants.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> Don't be disgusted, we're provided with full initial issue, and then get a very generous clothing allowance each year that covers replacement uniform items.
> 
> I can't wait to see a baseball cap that looks like a traditional police hat, a polo shirt that looks like a traditional police uniform shirt, and especially shorts and BDU pants that look like traditional police pants.


I am pretty sure I am on record ITT saying fuck polos and shorts.

Also I am indifferent to baseball caps and BDUs serve their purpose for certain assignments or details.


----------



## pahapoika

i view criminals like predatory animals much like the ones you see on TV nature shows.

they size up potential prey based on ones appearance.

why invite more trouble ?

look the part.

defendants in court do it all the time. no one in their right mind believes the guy sitting there in the suit is an upstanding citizen, ( except for the 12 bozos that let him go )

but some people believe that clothes make the man.


----------



## Guest

Herrdoktor said:


> I am pretty sure I am on record ITT saying fuck polos and shorts.
> 
> Also I am indifferent to baseball caps and BDUs serve their purpose for certain assignments or details.


I've also said that for "certain* assignments, BDU's are appropriate; if you're on a commerical vehicle enforcement team, you shouldn't be crawling under filthy trucks with a traditional uniform. However, that's where I would firmly draw the line, because cops are infamous for the "give an inch, take a mile" mentality.


----------



## grn3charlie

Delta784 said:


> I've also said that for "certain* assignments, BDU's are appropriate; if you're on a commerical vehicle enforcement team, you shouldn't be crawling under filthy trucks with a traditional uniform. However, that's where I would firmly draw the line, _*because cops are infamous for the "give an inch, take a mile" mentality*_.


so so true!


----------



## Peedee

Personable and professional. Great to see someone like this officer.


----------



## cousteau

I see several South Shore MA departments allow ball caps on details. They do look like mall guards or something similar. Keep them for Sunday softball.


----------



## Guest

cousteau said:


> I see several South Shore MA departments allow ball caps on details. They do look like mall guards or something similar. Keep them for Sunday softball.


One of our new laterals tried to wear a baseball cap for the Christmas parade detail, saying he hadn't been issued a police hat. When he was relieved of duty and told to go home, he magically found the police hat he was never issued.

Oh Lord, it's a miracle!!!!!


----------



## lofu

Delta784 said:


> We have them as our dress uniform, although it's optional purchase because they're so expensive. I was lucky enough to be handed down one by a retiring officer.


I wonder if they had this same argument when they switched from the double breasted chokers to the shirts and ties?


----------



## lofu

Delta784 said:


> One of our new laterals tried to wear a baseball cap for the Christmas parade detail, saying he hadn't been issued a police hat. When he was relieved of duty and told to go home, he magically found the police hat he was never issued.
> 
> Oh Lord, it's a miracle!!!!!


To be fair, it's my understanding that the hat he went home and got was from his previous job.


----------



## Guest

lofu said:


> To be fair, it's my understanding that the hat he went home and got was from his previous job.


I declined to work details for my first week on the street, because Bay State Uniform (RIP) had to order my hat, and the hat from my previous job had a wide gray stripe across the circumference. Don't take a detail if you don't have the proper uniform.


----------

